# Sentenza Ruby: Berlusconi condannato a 7 anni e interdetto



## MilanWorld (24 Giugno 2013)

"Dichiaro *Berlusconi Silvio colpevole di concussione per costrizione* e lo condanno alla *pena di anni 7* di *reclusione* ed al pagamento delle spese processuali. L'imputato è interdetto a vita dai pubblici uffici".

Seguono aggiornamenti


----------



## smallball (24 Giugno 2013)

sentenza ampiamente annunciata


----------



## Albijol (24 Giugno 2013)

Adesso vendi il Milan


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Giugno 2013)

ahahahhahahahahah!!! prepariamoci a piagnistei e eserciti di silvio


----------



## chicagousait (24 Giugno 2013)

L'esercito di Silvio marcerà su Milano.


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Giugno 2013)

Ma è la sentenza definitiva? Come funziona? Anche fosse si farà i gg di galera? Dovrà effettivamente ritirarsi dalla vita politica? Qualcuno esperto ci illumini?

Due considerazioni:
1) E' quasi triste vedere che tra tutte le cose che ha fatto,venga condannato per questa minkiata
2) Il fatto che molti di noi esultino è praticamente una sconfitta,sintomo di come la politica in Italia sia diventata un patetico teatrino


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma è la sentenza definitiva? Come funziona? Anche fosse si farà i gg di galera? Dovrà effettivamente ritirarsi dalla vita politica? Qualcuno esperto ci illumini?
> 
> Due considerazioni:
> 1)* E' quasi triste vedere che tra tutte le cose che ha fatto,venga condannato per questa minkiata*
> 2) Il fatto che molti di noi esultino è praticamente una sconfitta,sintomo di come la politica in Italia sia diventata un patetico teatrino


effettivamente...... di schifezze ne ha fatte peggiori e s'è fatto fregare per un pò di pelo. 


Cmq prepariamoci a non mercato con la scusa che il nostro pres, ha problemi più grandi


----------



## Juventino30 (24 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma è la sentenza definitiva? Come funziona? Anche fosse si farà i gg di galera? Dovrà effettivamente ritirarsi dalla vita politica? Qualcuno esperto ci illumini?
> 
> Due considerazioni:
> 1) E' quasi triste vedere che tra tutte le cose che ha fatto,venga condannato per questa minkiata
> 2) Il fatto che molti di noi esultino è praticamente una sconfitta,sintomo di come la politica in Italia sia diventata un patetico teatrino



E' il primo grado. Restano appello e cassazione.


----------



## gabuz (24 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> 1) E' quasi triste vedere che tra tutte le cose che ha fatto,venga condannato per questa minkiata


Non è mica l'unico nella storia


----------



## Frikez (24 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma è la sentenza definitiva? Come funziona? Anche fosse si farà i gg di galera? Dovrà effettivamente ritirarsi dalla vita politica? Qualcuno esperto ci illumini?



Avoja, ora ci sarà l'appello e poi si andrà in Cassazione..forse tra un anno ci sarà la sentenza definitiva.

Pensa che per il processo Mediaset i suoi avvocati hanno appena presentato il ricorso per Cassazione contro la sentenza di condanna a 4 anni..in Italia la giustizia è di una lentezza disarmante.


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Avoja, ora ci sarà l'appello e poi si andrà in Cassazione..forse tra un anno ci sarà la sentenza definitiva.
> 
> Pensa che per il processo Mediaset i suoi avvocati hanno appena presentato il ricorso per Cassazione contro la sentenza di condanna a 4 anni..in Italia la giustizia è di una lentezza disarmante.




Azz è vero,se non sbaglio quello Mediaset è quello per cui l'accusa ha chiesto l'interdizione dai pubblici uffici per 5 anni,no?


----------



## ildemone85 (24 Giugno 2013)

ai comunisti ed ai neocomunisti a 5 stelle sono rimaste solo le sentenze di condanna per silvio come unica motivo di gioia.


----------



## Frikez (24 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Azz è vero,se non sbaglio quello Mediaset è quello per cui l'accusa ha chiesto l'interdizione dai pubblici uffici per 5 anni,no?



Esatto!


----------



## Lollo7zar (24 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma è la sentenza definitiva? Come funziona? Anche fosse si farà i gg di galera? Dovrà effettivamente ritirarsi dalla vita politica? Qualcuno esperto ci illumini?
> 
> Due considerazioni:
> 1) E' quasi triste vedere che tra tutte le cose che ha fatto,venga condannato per questa minkiata
> 2) Il fatto che molti di noi esultino è praticamente una sconfitta,sintomo di come la politica in Italia sia diventata un patetico teatrino



Non è definitiva ma sta volta non ce la fa ad arrivare alla prescrizione

- - - Aggiornato - - -



gabuz ha scritto:


> Non è mica l'unico nella storia


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma è la sentenza definitiva? Come funziona? Anche fosse si farà i gg di galera? Dovrà effettivamente ritirarsi dalla vita politica? Qualcuno esperto ci illumini?
> 
> Due considerazioni:
> 1) E' quasi triste vedere che tra tutte le cose che ha fatto,venga condannato per questa minkiata
> 2) Il fatto che molti di noi esultino è praticamente una sconfitta,sintomo di come la politica in Italia sia diventata un patetico teatrino



E' la sentenza di 1° grado.


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ai comunisti ed ai neocomunisti a 5 stelle sono rimaste solo le sentenze di condanna per silvio come unica motivo di gioia.



Ancora i comunisti?


----------



## Lollo7zar (24 Giugno 2013)

Cmq per dirne una, i tg vicini avevano parlato di bocassini che chiede una pena esagerata, ghedini che diceva è una vergogna etc...e poi danno un anno in più della richiesta dell'accusa ahahahahahah


----------



## korma (24 Giugno 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ai comunisti ed ai neocomunisti a 5 stelle sono rimaste solo le sentenze di condanna per silvio come unica motivo di gioia.



complimenti...leggendo certi personaggi mi convinco che l'unica soluzione sia l'estinzione della razza umana.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Giugno 2013)

Silvio in carcere non ci andrà MAI, si inventeranno qualche scappatoia in qualche modo.
Rimane però di certo una sentenza storica.
Sto aspettando comunque le dimissioni di Gasparri 






- - - Updated - - -



ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ai comunisti ed ai neocomunisti a 5 stelle sono rimaste solo le sentenze di condanna per silvio come unica motivo di gioia.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Giugno 2013)

lol,non metterà manco il piede in carcere.


----------



## runner (24 Giugno 2013)

diventerà senatore a vita


----------



## Blu71 (24 Giugno 2013)

Non cambia nulla. Il carcere non lo vedrà mai.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Giugno 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ai comunisti ed ai neocomunisti a 5 stelle sono rimaste solo le sentenze di condanna per silvio come unica motivo di gioia.


Hahahaha !!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Giugno 2013)

Ha raggiunto il limite d'età per la detenzione carceraria, al massimo possono condannarlo ai domiciliari.


----------



## jaws (24 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ha raggiunto il limite d'età per la detenzione carceraria, al massimo possono condannarlo ai domiciliari.



Ormai ha una certa età, non è più di primo pelo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Giugno 2013)

- Gli over 70 non fanno mai il carcere (norma salva Previti) se non in casi gravi ma non è questo il caso.
- La sentenza è subito esecutiva, quindi al massimo gli danno i domiciliari.
- Con l'interdizione perpetua dai pubblici uffici non potrà più fare il politico e teoricamente potrebbe tornare ad occuparsi di Milan... se volesse.


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2013)

*Berlusconi:"E' una sentenza violenza. Io resisto alle persecuzioni".*


----------



## tamba84 (24 Giugno 2013)

pensavo iniziasse già a esser interdetto.


----------



## ildemone85 (24 Giugno 2013)

voi continuate a negare l'esistenza dei comunisti, ma in piazza quelli con le bandiere rosse chi sono?


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Giugno 2013)

Sentenza triste.
Noi con le nostre tasche paghiamo queste buffonate.

Saranno contenti gli antiberlusconiani.
Sentenza che non lo blocca a livello politico.
Sentenza che non lo manda in carcere.
Sentenza che non gli costerà niente o quasi.

Sentenza, basato, peraltro, su "robette" (per quel che ho sentito), traballante, per usare un eufemismo. Si fosse chiamato Rossi non sarebbe successo niente, ma in Italia la giustizia segue sempre corsi speciali.

Qui non si tratta di discutere sul personaggio, sulla morale, o su altro.

Qui si tratta di dimostrare:
a) il rapporto
b) il pagamento dello stesso


----------



## smallball (24 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sentenza triste.
> Noi con le nostre tasche paghiamo queste buffonate.
> 
> Saranno contenti gli antiberlusconiani.
> ...


esatto,hai perfettamente ragione


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Giugno 2013)

Come si fa a commentare una sentenza (in positivo o negativo) senza aver letto il relativo fascicolo e basando ogni giudizio su ciò che si legge sui giornali di parte? (di destra o sinistra) 

Se vogliamo parlare così tanto per, bisognerebbe piuttosto chiedersi: 
- se da vent'anni i giudici sono sempre di sinistra 
- se gli altri politici prima di Berlusconi sono stati "perseguitati" come lui
- se quindi nel suo caso questa persecuzione sia dovuta ad un problema dei giudici con Berlusconi, o di Berlusconi con i giudici. Perché solitamente le persone che dicono di avere il mondo contro, sono in prima persona la causa di quei problemi. Perché il mondo, giudiziario in questo caso, ne farebbe volentieri a meno dei processi di Berlusconi.


----------



## ildemone85 (24 Giugno 2013)

guarda caso tutti gli ex membri della magistratura si sono candidati solo con i rossi, come te lo spieghi?


----------



## Sindaco (24 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sentenza triste.
> Noi con le nostre tasche paghiamo queste buffonate.
> 
> Saranno contenti gli antiberlusconiani.
> ...



poi, vabbè, ha chiamato la questura dicendo che questa era la nipote di mubarak e i suoi hanno ribadito la farsa votando in parlamento per la stessa cosa.
Bagatelle proprio

- - - Aggiornato - - -



ildemone85 ha scritto:


> guarda caso tutti gli ex membri della magistratura si sono candidati solo con i rossi, come te lo spieghi?



Il Partito Comunista, in effetti, ha la maggioranza assoluta in parlamento da almeno 20 anni.

Ninna nanna, ninna oh....


----------



## dyablo65 (24 Giugno 2013)

non e' il caso di farne un processo politico... i giudici hanno deciso in piena autonomia questa sentenza , senza essere stati costretti da nessun schieramento politico , senza nessun tipo di sollecitazione mediatica.

anche senza lo straccio di una prova , ma.... hanno deciso.

ma i vari testimoni che sono stati ascoltati in aula verranno tutti accusati di falsa testimonianza ? 

no perche' se si fanno i processi alle intenzioni...tutti potremmo essere colpevoli.


----------



## ildemone85 (24 Giugno 2013)

cmq i giudici non vinceranno, spero si vada subito al voto a sto punto.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Giugno 2013)

Sindaco ha scritto:


> poi, vabbè, ha chiamato la questura dicendo che questa era la nipote di mubarak e i suoi hanno ribadito la farsa votando in parlamento per la stessa cosa.
> Bagatelle proprio
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



Non sto discutendo la gravità dell'illecito.
Sto discutendo la dimostrabilità dello stesso.
Per "robette" intendo le prove dell'impianto accusatorio (sempre, ribadisco, per quello che ho avuto modo di leggere e sentire)


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Giugno 2013)

Che il nano sia un poco di buono non v'è dubbio alcuno, ma seguendo un po' la vicenda e leggendo qualcosina non riesco a capire il perchè della sua condanna. Come qualcuno ha postato precedentemente si dovrebbero leggere le motivazioni della sentenza.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



ildemone85 ha scritto:


> voi continuate a negare l'esistenza dei comunisti, ma in piazza quelli con le bandiere rosse chi sono?



Chi ha mai negato l'esistenza dei comunisti???


----------



## Livestrong (24 Giugno 2013)

Sentenza ridicola, così come il processo intero


----------



## Lollo7zar (24 Giugno 2013)

Ma che avete visto la guerra dei vent'anni su canale 5?? non ci sono prove???? ma cosa??? se per prove intendete filmino hard ok ma come si fa a dire che non ci sono??


----------



## The Ripper (24 Giugno 2013)

si mettesse l'anima in pace, pensasse al Milan e ai nipotini e si tolga dalle balls.


----------



## juventino (25 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sentenza triste.
> Noi con le nostre tasche paghiamo queste buffonate.
> 
> Saranno contenti gli antiberlusconiani.
> ...



In linea di massima sono d'accordo. E' triste che oggi non si sia parlato altro che della condanna di un vecchio bavoso. Ma ho trovato molto triste anche gli insulti di giornalisti e persone che dovrebbero rappresentare le istituzioni nei confronti di quella che è comunque una corte. Questa gente forse non sa che in altri paesi li avrebbero arrestati per oltraggio alla corte.
In ogni caso penso che con le motivazioni ne capiremo di più.


----------



## Ale (25 Giugno 2013)

ancora una condanna e ricevera in regalo un magnifico tostapane


----------



## Livestrong (25 Giugno 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Ma che avete visto la guerra dei vent'anni su canale 5?? non ci sono prove???? ma cosa??? se per prove intendete filmino hard ok ma come si fa a dire che non ci sono??



Ruby dice di non averci fatto sesso. Berlusconi dice lo stesso riferito a Ruby. 

Di che stiamo parlando? 

Si potrebbe discutere del reato di concussione, ma anche lí l'agente ha detto che é la prassi in casi come quello l'affidamento della minore anche a uno che non sia un parente. 

Non ci può essere un reato senza un offeso, questo mi pare evidente


----------



## Livestrong (25 Giugno 2013)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> non e' il caso di farne un processo politico... i giudici hanno deciso in piena autonomia questa sentenza , senza essere stati costretti da nessun schieramento politico , senza nessun tipo di sollecitazione mediatica.
> 
> anche senza lo straccio di una prova , ma.... hanno deciso.
> 
> ...



Ma poi ruby nelle famose intercettazioni non parló solo di Berlusconi, ma fece capire di essere andata a letto anche con altri uomini. Come mai questi non sono indagati?

Son tutte ste cose che ti fan pensare male. Poi ovviamente basta sentire l'arringa che ha fatto la boccassini, oltre alla richiesta di visita fiscale, per capire che é evidente che c'é un coinvolgimento personale.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (25 Giugno 2013)

MilanWorld ha scritto:


> "Dichiaro *Berlusconi Silvio colpevole di concussione per costrizione* e lo condanno alla *pena di anni 7* di *reclusione* ed al pagamento delle spese processuali. L'imputato è interdetto a vita dai pubblici uffici".
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



cribbio






Comunque,scherzi a parte,sentenza ridicola.Condannato in un processo dove la presunta vittima non si considera nemmeno una vittima,ma beneficiaria del suo aiuto


----------



## Devil May Cry (25 Giugno 2013)

Non me ne frega nulla di chi si f0tte silvio.....Però gli sta bene per tutti i reati che ha commesso in passato...E' un viscido,forse uno dei più viscidi..Ha fatto i soldi grazie alla Mafia..Riina lo aveva per le palle..Insomma per me (che so un botto di cose sul suo conto,come tanti) dovrebbe marcirci in carcere...Ma purtroppo non si farà manco 1 minuti di gatta buia..

Prima che arrivi il genio della lampada di turno a dirmi che non son Milanista: Sono Milanista e lo sono da una vita intera,ma Silvio è un viscido e basta..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Processo vergognoso, sentenza vergognosa. Silvio non mollare!


----------



## dyablo65 (25 Giugno 2013)

33 testimoni indagati per falsa testimonianza.....mai successo.

I giudici si sono presi la bellezza di 90 giorni ( che e' il massimo consentito ) per rendere note le motivazioni....per forza prima DEVONO trovare qualcosa.

Il coinvolgimento politico della Boccassini e' stroria ormai risaputa....


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Giugno 2013)

Avanti Silvio non mollare l'esercito è con te ( Cit. )  

premesso che stiamo parlando del nulla perchè è una sentenza che cosi all apparenza è basata sul nulla... però parliamo di un personaggio politico che ne ha combinate di tutte... stiamo parlando di una persona che ha messo in cariche pubbliche RAGAZZINE che si faceva... dai su non stiamo qui a discutere del capello ( che non ha  ) ... 

anche al capone l'hanno arrestato per evasione fiscale... questo qui è uguale ... arrestato ( per dire ) per una cavolata quando meritava 80 anni di carcere per altre 1000 cose... 

PS: Date un occhiata alle testate giornalistiche straniere


----------



## Jaqen (25 Giugno 2013)

Vabbe ognuno può fare quello che vuole, per una scopacchiata con una minorenne, tutti i rossi sono invidiosi.
cit.


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Giugno 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Avanti Silvio non mollare l'esercito è con te ( Cit. )
> 
> *premesso che stiamo parlando del nulla perchè è una sentenza che cosi all apparenza è basata sul nulla*... però parliamo di un personaggio politico che ne ha combinate di tutte... stiamo parlando di una persona che ha messo in cariche pubbliche RAGAZZINE che si faceva... dai su non stiamo qui a discutere del capello ( che non ha  ) ...
> 
> ...



Lollo, è basata sulla concussione. Questo ha abusato del suo status di Capo del Governo per fare pressioni alla Questura di Milano. Berlusconi con le sue tv è riuscito (in parte) a concentrare la vicenda sulla scopatina con Ruby, quando in realtà il fatto più grave è la concussione. Sentenza magari esagerata per i 7 anni di gabbio (che non farà mai), ma lui è colpevole.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Giugno 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Avanti Silvio non mollare l'esercito è con te ( Cit. )
> 
> premesso che stiamo parlando del nulla perchè è una sentenza che cosi all apparenza è basata sul nulla... però parliamo di un personaggio politico che ne ha combinate di tutte... stiamo parlando di una persona che ha messo in cariche pubbliche RAGAZZINE che si faceva... dai su non stiamo qui a discutere del capello ( che non ha  ) ...
> 
> ...



Ma Lollo, capiamoci, qui penso che NESSUNO se non un invasato potrebbe mai sostenere che il Berlusca non sia quel che è (capiamoci).

Il problema è che in aula queste cose VAN DIMOSTRATE.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Lollo, è basata sulla concussione. Questo ha abusato del suo status di Capo del Governo per fare pressioni alla Questura di Milano. Berlusconi con le sue tv è riuscito (in parte) a concentrare la vicenda sulla scopatina con Ruby, quando in realtà il fatto più grave è la concussione. Sentenza magari esagerata per i 7 anni di gabbio (che non farà mai), ma lui è colpevole.



Ma dai 7 anni per una concussione del genere non si vedono neanche in Corea del Nord.

Cerchiamo di non essere faziosi.

E' come il magistrato che si fa togliere una multa. Cosa fai, gli dai due anni?


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma dai 7 anni per una concussione del genere non si vedono neanche in Corea del Nord.
> 
> Cerchiamo di non essere faziosi.
> 
> E' come il magistrato che si fa togliere una multa. Cosa fai, gli dai due anni?



Non credo di essere fazioso, tant'è che ho detto che 7 anni per concussione, per me, sono tanti. Ma è colpevole, punto. Al di là di quanti anni si deve fare o no in gabbia (nessuno ovviamente).

Ah, faccio presente le seguenti cose:

- Il reato di concussione per costrizione è punito secondo la legge italiana con una pena che va dai 6 ai 12 anni di reclusione;
- Il reato di prostituzione minorile, nelle ipotesi del caso in questione (cioè senza lo sfruttamento e con una ragazza che ha già compiuto i 16 anni) con una pena che va dai 6 mesi ai 3 anni.

Se avessero voluto dare a B. il MINIMO sindacale della pena per entrambi i reati gli avrebbero dato quindi 6 anni e sei mesi. Si è beccato sei mesi in più. 

Rimangono, per me, troppi, ma non c'è stato alcun abuso da parte dei giudici nell'applicazione della pena.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Giugno 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Non credo di essere fazioso, tant'è che ho detto che 7 anni per concussione, per me, sono tanti. Ma è colpevole, punto. Al di là di quanti anni si deve fare o no in gabbia (nessuno ovviamente).
> 
> Ah, faccio presente le seguenti cose:
> 
> ...



La concussione l'hanno dimostrata con intercettazioni?
Chiedo perchè onestamente non lo so.

Sulle pene in generale, in italia, stendo un velo


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> La concussione l'hanno dimostrata con intercettazioni?
> Chiedo perchè onestamente non lo so.
> 
> Sulle pene in generale, in italia, stendo un velo



Non ho in mano i fascicoli dell'inchiesta  Comunque credo che abbiano dimostrato la concussione con intercettazioni ed altri elementi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Giugno 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Non ho in mano i fascicoli dell'inchiesta



Che professionista


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Giugno 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che professionista



Se hai bisogno di qualche consulenza, chiedi pure


----------



## Prinz (25 Giugno 2013)

In base a questa ridicola sentenza, dovremmo internare tutti i politici viventi, compresi i sindaci di Paesi tipo Strozzagalli e Perdifumo.


----------



## Stex (25 Giugno 2013)

ole! l'italia è fuori dalla crisi.di imu e iva non ce ne frega piu nulla!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Non ho in mano i fascicoli dell'inchiesta  Comunque credo che abbiano dimostrato la concussione con intercettazioni ed altri elementi.



peccato che al braccio destro di bersani sia stata concessa la prescrizione, anche quando lui non la voleva... e poi è silvio il mafioso...


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Giugno 2013)

Stex ha scritto:


> ole! l'italia è fuori dalla crisi.di imu e iva non ce ne frega piu nulla!
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Che c'entra con quello che dico io? 

Comunque il braccio destro di Bersani è stato lui a non rinunciare alla prescrizione, comportandosi come tutti i politici.


----------



## Lollo7zar (25 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ruby dice di non averci fatto sesso. Berlusconi dice lo stesso riferito a Ruby.
> 
> Di che stiamo parlando?
> 
> ...



eh? spero tu stia scherzando, hai mai sentito parlare di diritto penale? spero di no altrimenti ciò che hai detto sarebbe grave.


----------



## Livestrong (25 Giugno 2013)

Ovviamente non me ne intendo, ma mi pare logico che un reato sussiste nel momento in cui c'é una parte lesa. Altrimenti su cosa si fa il processo?


----------



## runner (25 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non me ne intendo, ma mi pare logico che un reato sussiste nel momento in cui c'é una parte lesa. Altrimenti su cosa si fa il processo?



si hai ragione da un punto di vista logico, ma la legge tutela anche chi non ha la forza di denunciare chi gli fa qualcosa....

so benissimo che in questo caso c' è da ridere (la parente egiziana) e da piangere (caso allucinate) in contemporanea, ma di solito si cerca di tutelare la parte che viene ritenuta offesa 

più o meno questo è il succo


----------



## Livestrong (25 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> si hai ragione da un punto di vista logico, ma la legge tutela anche chi non ha la forza di denunciare chi gli fa qualcosa....
> 
> so benissimo che in questo caso c' è da ridere (la parente egiziana) e da piangere (caso allucinate) in contemporanea, ma di solito si cerca di tutelare la parte che viene ritenuta offesa
> 
> più o meno questo è il succo


La parte lesa in questo processo viene fatta passare come una prostituta. Non riesco onestamente a vedere come la legge la stia tutelando


----------



## Lollo7zar (25 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non me ne intendo, ma mi pare logico che un reato sussiste nel momento in cui c'é una parte lesa. Altrimenti su cosa si fa il processo?



il processo sussiste se c'è un reato, la presunzione di un reato, un magistrato ha l'OBBLIGO ripeto OBBLIGO dell'azione penale, altrimenti vada a fare il pescivendolo, le parole di ruby valgono come il 2 di bastoni quando comanda spade, una che si è prostituita non ha alcuna credibilità, potrebbe essersi venduta anche la coscienza, hai mai visto una prostituta che denuncia un cliente per favoreggiamento della prostituzione? 

fidati tutto ciò che hai detto nell'intervento di prima non sta ne in cielo ne in terra, che poi in tv facciano passare robe del genere lo trovo scandaloso, ma sappiamo perchè passano


----------



## Livestrong (25 Giugno 2013)

Ma se sussiste il reato perchè Ruby non è imputata in quanto prostituta?


----------



## runner (25 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma se sussiste il reato perchè Ruby non è imputata in quanto prostituta?



in Italia penso che prostituirsi non sia un reato, ma lo sia il favoreggiamento (ovvero andarci)

seconda cosa se un p.m. o un pubblico ufficiale viene a conoscenza di determinati fatti deve assolutamente proteggere la parte offesa anche se questa non denuncia nessuno....

so che applicato a questo caso sembra tutto paradossale, ma la legge abbraccia la totalità dei casi e in questo momento c' è finito pure questo processo

il punto non è solo morale ma legato agli accadimenti.....


----------



## dyablo65 (25 Giugno 2013)

siccome ruby era una prostituta chiunque abbia trascorso del tempo con lei oppure anche avendola salutata per strada DEVE secondo la legge italiana averla ******* a pagamento per forza......

bisogna sempre stare attenti con chi si parla , siccome gran parte dei politici non parla mai con nessuno...nemmeno ai festini....


----------



## Livestrong (25 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> in Italia penso che prostituirsi non sia un reato, ma lo sia il favoreggiamento (ovvero andarci)
> 
> seconda cosa se un p.m. o un pubblico ufficiale viene a conoscenza di determinati fatti deve assolutamente proteggere la parte offesa anche se questa non denuncia nessuno....
> 
> ...


Qualcuno mi illumini, io ho sempre creduto che la prostituzione fosse un reato


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi illumini, io ho sempre creduto che la prostituzione fosse un reato


La prostituzione è legale ma è non regolamentata, mentre lo sfruttamento ed il favoreggiamento sono illegali.


----------



## Principe (25 Giugno 2013)

Lo sfruttamento della prostituzione e' un reato , il reato di prostituzione non esiste tant'è' che non è' che se una ..... Sulla statale la fermano non le possono fare un processo , possono fare un processo a chi eventualmente la sfrutta e la costringe a prostituirsi. A parte questo sto sentendo delle cose che farebbero rabbrividire molti giuristi che probabilmente si stanno rigirando nella tomba ( ovviamente non parlo di te che sei una persona sempre puntuale e precisa ) . Allora chiariamo un paio di cose , bisogna smetterla di fare confusione ricordo a tutti che l'accusa deve dimostrare la colpevolezza dell'imputato oltre ogni ragionevole dubbio . Quanto a chi sostiene che anche se ruby nega i rapporti sessuali essa sia comunque parte offesa , okey allora qualcuno migliore di me mi illumini su quali sarebbero gli elementi di Prova che possono dimostrare oltre ogni ragionevole dubbio il rapporto sessuale sia avvenuto. In più ricordo che le intercettazioni sono dei mezzi di ricerca delle prova ( non posso star qua a fare un trattato su cosa voglia dire ) chi è' un minimo sveglio avrà capito . In poche parole in questo processo mancano le prove punto e stop. E anche sulla concussione voglio ricordare che se il soggetto concusso nega la concussione( pure se la ammettesse non sarebbe sufficiente esso sarebbe soltanto un indizio grave ) sempre il tribunale deve provare che essa sia effettivamente avvenuta portando degli elementi di prova , allora Berlusconi avrebbe promesso alla vittima un male ingiusto mettendolo davanti alla scelta tra compiere l'affidamento alla minetti o ricevere un male ingiusto . Siccome il concusso nega allora qualche altro illuminato mi spieghi quali sono gli elementi di prova che dimostrerebbero il male ingiusto promesso dall'imputato. Questo processo e' una farsa e dimostra la CORRUZIONE dei giudici che stanno giudicando su Berlusconi . Berlusconi e' colpevole solo per chi non ha la minima idea di che cosa sia un sistema giudiziario, per chi non conosce la differenza tra sistema ecc. A Berlusconi si stanno negando i diritti costituzionalmente garantiti.


----------



## Livestrong (25 Giugno 2013)

Ma poi il concusso che giovamento trae?


----------



## Principe (25 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma poi il concusso che giovamento trae?



Mi sono un attimo informato che ero rimasto indietro , si tratterebbe di concussione per costrizione, in particolare sarebbe questo l'articolo " il pubblico ufficiale che , abusando della sua qualità o dei suoi poteri costringe taluno a dare o a promettere indebitamente , a lui o a un terzo , denaro o a promettere indebitamente , a lui o a un terzo , denaro o altra l'utilità e' punito con la reclusione da sei a dodici anni " . 
Praticamente il concusso riceve la telefonata di Berlusconi , intimorito dalla soave voce del presidente del consiglio da' in affidamento la ruby alla minetti ovviamente facendo una cosa totalmente fuori dall'ordinario, in più non ne ricava nulla ne soldi ne qualsivoglia altro vantaggio , semplicemente quando va la sera al bar si può vantare con gli amici di aver fatto un favore al grandissimo Silvio l'uomo più potente al mondo che solo con la sua voce e' costrizione , cioè la sua voce e' concussione indipendentemente dal fatto che fosse una prassi una consuetudine . Io mi sto appassionando perché si sta riscrivendo il diritto , e' una cosa veramente stupenda la fantasia non c'è che dire .


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Giugno 2013)

Io una cosa proprio non capisco: leggo di gente che è felicissima per la sua condanna,che parla di "fine del berlusconismo","riconquista della libertà","giustizia che è fatta",ma esattamente,che cosa è cambiato nella loro vita?

Berlusconi non finirà in galera,al massimo rischia i domiciliari nella sua villa lussuosissima e circondato da escort;a meno che non decida di emigrare in qualche isola nei Caraibi e di vivere nel lusso sfrenato fino alla fine dei suoi giorni.
Anche con l'interdizione perpetua dai pubblici uffici,potrà sempre fare campagna elettorale per il suo partito.
Tutti i danni che ha fatto al Paese non si cancellano.

Come puoi godere per il fatto che ad una persona con cui non hai nessun tipo di relazione è capitata una cosa che al massimo è...seccante?


----------



## Livestrong (26 Giugno 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io una cosa proprio non capisco: leggo di gente che è felicissima per la sua condanna,che parla di "fine del berlusconismo","riconquista della libertà","giustizia che è fatta",ma esattamente,che cosa è cambiato nella loro vita?
> 
> Berlusconi non finirà in galera,al massimo rischia i domiciliari nella sua villa lussuosissima e circondato da escort;a meno che non decida di emigrare in qualche isola nei Caraibi e di vivere nel lusso sfrenato fino alla fine dei suoi giorni.
> Anche con l'interdizione perpetua dai pubblici uffici,potrà sempre fare campagna elettorale per il suo partito.
> ...



Buona parte é, secondo me, invidia. Un po' quello, un po' poi considera che in italia le sentenze di assoluzione sono sempre considerate vergognose, in generale.


Io che me ne frego di lui non sto con la bava alla bocca per vederlo in galera. Scopo anche se lui é libero, mangio ugualmente, lavoro, non ho grossi problemi.

Comunque credo si possa dire che abbiamo un processo in cui c'é la concussione senza concusso (in quanto non trae nessun vantaggio), e l' induzione alla prostituzione senza prostitute (dichiarazioni giurate delle olgettine e via dicendo). Bella roba.

Che poi sulla concussione a sto punto si aprono mille scenari. Berlusconi che chiama al ristorante per prenotare un posto é concussione? Mi immagino la telefonata:

- Pronto, qui Giannino, chi parla?
- Buonasera sono Silvio Berlusconi, vorrei prenotare un tavolo per 2
- Oh molto bene, le terremo il nostro tavolo migliore

Tac. Concussione.

Ovviamente sto esasperando la situazione, ma come é possibile che uno, per il solo fatto di ricoprire una carica istituzionale, non possa di fatto far più telefonate a nessuno? Boh, ste cose davvero non le capisco.


----------



## jaws (26 Giugno 2013)

Ha vinto anche stavolta


----------

